# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Qui vient sur developpez.com ?

## chess

Juste une petite question. J'aurais aim savoir si c'est possible qui frquente 'developpez.com'. J'entend par qui surtout un niveau d'experience. Serait-possible de lancer un sondage afin d'avoir une ide des profils des personnes qui viennent sur 'developpez.com', du style :

L'ide maitresse mme si mal exprime est d'arriver  determiner le taux d'tudiant vs le taux de professionnels qui viennent sur ce forum. Et eventuellement, si dans l'intervalle de temps d'existence du forum, certains qui frquentaient le forum en tant qu'etudiant continue  le faire aprs avoir trouv un poste.

Peut etre existe-t-il deja un tel sondage. Dans ce cas, oubliez ce post  ::): .

----------


## Spack

Ben tu peux cer un sondage dans ton post a serait plus facile de voir ce que tu demande...  ::wink:: 
Pour ma pars je vais mettre passionn d'info vu ke je suis lycen et ke ya pas a dans tes choix  ::P:

----------


## royrremi

Moi de mon ct je suis un tudant niveau BAC en stage 2 sur 3 qui est un grand passionn d'informatique et j'ai trouv en dvelopper.com une source d'information quasi inpuisable

----------


## chess

Un grand merci pour le lancement du sondage. *Spack*, il n'existe pas  ma connaissance de filiere informatique qui demarre ds le lyce, non ? Dans la liste des etudiants, c'est sous entendu ceux qui poursuivent des tudes dans le domaine de l'informatique, mme tendu.

----------


## Sun3clipse

Moi je suis en Terminale S(oui bientot le bac je sais !) et je vais partir en DUT GEII ; j'ai mis "passionn d'info" parce que tout ce que j'apprend, je l'apprend seul et de plus je ne fais pas  dans un cadre professionnel. 

J'aimerai bosser dans ce qui touche  l'informatique, programmation, rseaux...

Enfin voil quoi !
Bonne ide de sondage.

----------


## Mad666

Bonjour,

pour ma part, j'ai mis "passion" mais je viens aussi dans le cadre de mon travail alors je ne savais pas trop quoi mettre.   ::roll::

----------


## barucca

bonjour,
je suis en bac + 5 en stage de fin d'tude et j'avoue que votre aide a tous est tres precieuse..
merci aussi pour ce sondage, c'est interessant a savoir!!  ::):

----------


## iubito

et comment on met un dveloppeur de -5 ans d'exp passionn  ::mouarf:: 

je viens sur java/delphi comme dveloppeur. Je viens sur HTML/PHP... en tant que passionn  ::D:

----------


## Cian

j'ai mis dveloppeur ... mais  ne correspond pas  ce que je fais... mais c'etait  ou chercheur... alors  choisir...

----------


## Marc Lussac

Ca serais bien de lister des postes qui sont pas rprsents dans ce sondage, pour que dans le cas ou on en fasse un nouveau on puisse y penser....   ::):

----------


## ovh

En vrac ce qui me vient  l'esprit :
- admin rseau / consultant rseau
- dba
- support
- informaticien en pme = fait tout  ::mrgreen::  (dev, admin systme, consultance clients... ) h oui c'est mon cas
- webdesigner / webcoder
- technicien hardware

----------


## PeteMitchell

J'ai commenc  frquenter developpez.com lors de mon stage de maitrse, puis j'ai continuer lors de mes projets (certains devenant beaucoup techniques), lors de mon stage de DESS et aujourd'hui j'en suis  mon deuxime poste et je suis toujours l  :;): 
developpez.com reste une bonne source d'informations, et principalement les forums.

Par contre, dans les choix, il manque quelques subtilits, il n'y a pas que dveloppeur ou chercheur ... On va dire que developpeur intgre la conception mais les matres d'ouvrage ne seront pas ravis de la comparaison, en tous cas, pas les miens  :;): 
Par contre, il y a les chefs projets, c'est un oubli de moins ...

----------


## flip

Pour ma part, j'ai dcouvert Dveloppez.com  durant mon apprentissage d'informaticien vers 2001-2002.

Je suis maintenant en formation d'informaticien de gestion HEG (correspond au niveau d'ingnieur HES mais pas dans le technique) et je continue de m'informer sur ce merveilleux site.

Je m'interesse plus particulirement aux tutoriels comme complments de formation par rapport  ce que j'apprend en cours.

Si dveloppez.com serait un livre, ce serait mon livre de chevet   ::wink::  

Il est vrai que comme je suis souvent en cours, je n'ai plus autant de temps pour participer aux forums. 

Mais je pense que j'utiliserai Dveloppez.com jusqu' un certain niveau de connaissance et aprs, si j'ai du temps dans ma futur profession, je viendrai aider les autres. 

*Je pense vraiment que ce site est un lieu d'change, "rendre" au suivant tout ce qu'on aura appris...peu importe quand*

----------


## Blade

Perso , je suis en formation webmaster , les languages web suivant :
PHP/MySQL , Flash et Action Script , Mais aussi graphisme , Photoshop , illustrator ...

Donc je me considre comme tudiant ( formation professionnel niveau bac +3 )

----------


## ApolloCrid

mdr moi je suis un collgien de 15 ans develloper moins d'une semaine !

----------


## RanDomX

Tu aurais du ajouter Architecte, Ingnieur de conception, .....

Par ce que je me retrouve nulle part.

----------


## Nemerle

Perso, je suis arriv sur DVPZ lorsque je suis pass dans le priv et o il fallait quelqu'un qui se colle  dvelopper des petits outils. Puis le virus m'a pris: 50% de math, 50% de gestion de porjet.... maintenant je gre un petite dizaine de dveloppeurs et j'embauche (sur DVLPZ bien sur  ::wink::

----------


## Alain Dionne

Personnellement, c'est dans le cadre de mes etudes (DUT Genie info) que je suis arrive la : on nous a conseille de visiter Developpez.com.  Il faut dire qu'on nous imposait, dqns le cadre d'un projet, un langage, Delphi en l'occurrence, qui ne faisait pas partie du cursus.  Sans ce site, merveilleux mais est-ce necessaire d'enoncer une verite generale, je ne sais pas ce que moi et mon equipe aurions fait.  Et la, en stage, je viens puiser tous les jours sur ASP et HTML.  Excellent soutien pour les etudes, donc.  Je veux egalement ajouter un tutoriel sur Visual FoxPro, qui n'est pas represente (premiere partie du stage, et la j'ai compris ce que c'etait qu'utiliser un langage non traite par Developpez.com).

----------


## sdx

Pourquoi n'y a t il pas de case collegien ?  ::evil::  ?

vous croyer qu'on est trop jeune pour programmer ??? Et bien non : les collegiens programment   ::D:  

Bon c'est tout !

Au revoir tout le monde !

----------


## Anonymous

> Pourquoi n'y a t il pas de case collegien ?  ?
> 
> vous croyer qu'on est trop jeune pour programmer ??? Et bien non : les collegiens programment   
> 
> Bon c'est tout !
> 
> Au revoir tout le monde !


Il y a la possibilit de voter "un passionn d'informatique" a te correspond peut-tre ?

----------


## sdx

Oui Oui j'ai bien vot 'passion' !

C'est juste que sur le coup cela m'a fait un choc de voir que ceux qui viennent ici sont pour la plupart tudiant ou professionel  ::?:  !

Au revoir!

----------


## stephane eyskens

A mon avis, il y a certainement plus d'tudiants qui frquentent le forum car les tudiants sont en apprentissage constant et ont donc besoin de trouver de la doc sur les matires qu'ils apprennent.

Les pros eux, peuvent tre diviss en 2 catgories:

-> Ceux qui font le mme mtier depuis belle lurette et qui n'apprennent plus grand chose et donc, n'ont pas besoin de venir sur DVP si ce n'est pour leur loisir personnel, exemple un programmeur Cobol qui dveloppe en Cobol depuis + de 15 ans! (tant donn que le Cobol n'volue plus vraiment...)

-> Ceux qui ont des activits varies ou qui dveloppent avec des langages trs volutifs et doivent donc s'adapter sans cesse aux nouveauts.

Pour ma part, j'incite tous mes collgues  venir sur DVP lorsqu'ils sont  la recherche de doc ou d'une rponse quelconque   ::wink::

----------


## Trap D

On peut tre  la fois dveloppeur de + 5ans et toujours passionn, donc j'ai mis passionn. 
Coucou *Iubito*

----------


## Leviathan_72

pour ma part j'ai fais un GEII (que j'ai regrett d'ailleurs car pas assez d'infomatique pur  mon got) o j'ai appris le C++. Et a fais maintenant 4 ans que je travailles avec Windev (5.5, 7.5 et 8 )
et je passe mon temps libre sur photoshop ou 3ds max.

----------


## trattos

Je suis lycen en Terminale STI Genie Electronique!
On fait pas mal de programmation et paralllement je programme en PHP!
J'ai coch la case "Passion" car je le suis!
VOil!

----------


## gangsoleil

Bon, puisque c'est la mode, je vais aussi indiquer ma formation : DEUG MIAS, puis Magistere d'informatique que je finis par un  DEA de Systemes repartis.

Juste pour dire que ce sondage est tres bien et tout et tout (comme le site...), mais dans le cadre d'un nouveau sondage, la case "passione" est pas forcemment la plus judicieuse, a savoir qu'elle sert en lieu et place d'une case "autre", mais fait aussi double emploi pour pas mal de gens...

----------


## Celelibi

je pense que tout professionnel qui vient sur ce site est aussi un passionn.

moi personnellement : 17 ans => passe en TS => passionn depuis plus de 3 ans

----------


## Aramis

Aramis, chercheur avec moins de 5 ans d experience. En fait je commence juste. 
 ::oops::  

Dcouvra www.developpez.com via google lors de sn stage de 3me anne.

----------


## bakaneko

*bakaneko*, dveloppeur dans une petite socit depuis moins d'1 an.

J'ai connu Developpez.com pendant mon BTS grce  un copain ayant un oncle dveloppeur Delphi.

Depuis, j'y viens tous les jours   ::D:

----------


## sjrd

J'ai vot *Passion d'informatique* mais j'aurais tout aussi bien pu voter *Dveloppeur + 5 ans d'exprience*. Ce qui se passe c'est que je dveloppe en libre donc je savais pas trop quoi mettre.

J'ai jamais que 14 ans mais a fait 6 ans que je programme en C/Delphi et  peu prs tous les langages connus.

----------

